# I am now an official business!



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Tomorrow I will be officially Tallabred Soaps, Inc. I made it on August 3rd because it is my mother's birthday and she would have been SO into doing this with me.

I LOVE making soap and everyone LOVES using my soap. I made 3 batches of my new snuggle dog soap today to celebrate :biggrin

Now I have to go and check on my goats because someone is hollering :sigh


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats! I just know you will be a success!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! I love that you did it on your mother's birthday!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

And another Leo mom.
Congrats on getting that going.
I may need some of that snuggle dog...mine are not so....


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Lee, Is your dog still having the skin problems? Our little dauchsund's skin is FINALLY just about perfect. She has a nice coat and all of the dark skin is now a pink color. I still have your address and will send you a bar of each 

I want to talk with you about soap dishes too 

I figure that I will be able to remember the date if it is on my Mom's birthday!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Cathy!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

congrats, now you get out there and show the world what good soap is... 
Barb


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats! Very exciting!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My DH has been taking soap down to work in Miami. He says that he feels like a drug dealer - when he gets there they whisper to him "Did you bring the soaps?" so they can get first pick. Last week a group had gone out to lunch and the whole conversation was about my soaps - which one they liked, why, skin and arthritis improvements they have seen, what different essential oils can do - He felt left out because they knew more than he did! Well this weekend he boarded the band wagon and is now all enthusiastic.

Now I need to figure out the world of selling to shops. Does anyone trademark or copyright line names?


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome news! Keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Way to go! Good job!

PJ


----------

